# Suche Science Ficiton Alien Filme oder Serie



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

Grüße 

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich gute Science Fiction Filme. Ich bin aber nur an Filmen/Serien interessiert die mit Aliens zu tun haben. 

Beispiele die mir gut gefallen haben damit ihr euch orientieren könnt: District 9, die Serie "Falling Skies", Pandorum, Avatar, Skyline, Battleship auch nicht schlecht. 

Mich stört es das man immer so wenig über die Hintergründe erfährt. Naja, außerdem liiebe ich die Star Wars Reihe!! Kann also auch in die Richtung gehen. 

Und die Spezialeffekte sollten schon etwas her machen, ich meine dass der Film/Serie also auch nicht so alt sein sollte, denn ich hasse es wenn ein Film aussieht als ob er mit Kartonschachteln in mein Wohnzimmer gedreht wurde.


----------



## Arbaraith (3. Mai 2012)

Tja, welche kennst du denn schon?

Alien Nation
Farscape
Enemy Mine
Earth: Final Conflict (zumindest die Staffeln 1-4)


----------



## Sethnix (3. Mai 2012)

Ich schmeiß einfach mal Stargate (SG1, Atlantis und evtl Universe) und Star Trek rein 

Wobei die dir wohl nicht geung "Alien" sind

Bin für neue Tipps auch offen


----------



## Sammla (3. Mai 2012)

Da wären noch...

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 2011 (Oder besser noch "The Thing", Original von John Carpenter aus dem Jahre 1982.. Sehr guter Si-Fi Thriller!)
Cowboys & Aliens (Habe ich selber noch nicht gesehen, soll aber sehr gut sein.. Mit Harrison Ford (Sollte bei dir als SW Fan eigentlich Klick machen )
Cargo (Eher schwach von der Story, aber von der Atmosphäre gewaltig..)

Ansonsten.. Starship Troopers vllt.? Ich liebe die Filme.. Zumindest den ersten Teil


----------



## kühlprofi (3. Mai 2012)

Battle Los Angeles (2011)   Zumindest Effektmässig ziemlich auf aktuellem Stand 

Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEwlqSpj4BA


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Mal von der lustigen Art:
Paul
Der Onkel vom Mars
Megamind


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Mai 2012)

Ähm?! Alien 1-4 ?! Und Predator 1-2 und Alien vs. Predator 1-2??


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Mal etwas aus England
Doktor who von 2005 allerdings sind nur die Staffel 1;2;5;6 als deutsch zu haben


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

Uuuuhh da hab jetzt wohl zu kaufen.  Danke vielmals für eure Tipps.  

Cowboys und Aliens war schlecht.  

Battle Los Angeles hab ich auch gesehen und der Film hat kein wirkliches Ende. Ich hasse das. 

Auf lustige stehe ich nicht. Irgendwie mag ich keine Komödien. Ich steh sehr auf das Weltuntergangsfeeling, oder dramatische Szenen  

Stargate hab ich und Star Trek ist nichts für mich > ewiger Star Wars Fanboy  

Bei den anderen werde ich mir mal die Kritiken durchlesen und Trailer angucken und auf jedenfall ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN!!


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuuhh da hab jetzt wohl zu kaufen.  Danke vielmals für eure Tipps.
> 
> Cowboys und Aliens war schlecht.
> 
> ...



Also die ersten 4 Dr.who staffeln ein noch recht crasy wird dann aber immer düsterer .......
Und alles mit britischem Humor
Kannst ja mal Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also die ersten 4 Dr.who staffeln ein noch recht crasy wird dann aber immer düsterer .......
> Und alles mit britischem Humor
> Kannst ja mal Rückmeldung geben


 
Dr. Who ist ja auch von der älteren Gattung hab ich grad gemerkt.  

Ich weiß nicht recht ob das was für mich ist. Ich bin erst fast 20 und meine Augen tun weh bei solchen Effekten. 

Muss ich da mit der Staffel aus den 60igern beginnen?  Ich blick bei den ganzen Dr. Whos auf Wikipedia nicht ganz durch.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann Farscape auch empfehlen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es da alle Staffeln auf deutsch gibt. 
Das Ende der Serie wird dann aber in zwei extra gedrehten Filmen gezeigt.


----------



## hatterboy (3. Mai 2012)

Meine vorschläge alien 1-4 wobei ich 1 und 2 super sind, die anderen beiden ... muss man selbst entscheiden. Starship troopers, Event horizon(ein bischen mehr horror) und V.


----------



## hatterboy (3. Mai 2012)

Und noch ein paar die ich toll finde District 9, Independence day, War of the Worlds und Mars attacks.


----------



## hatterboy (3. Mai 2012)

Dr Who haben due neue verfilmt, man muss nicht die alte dinge angucken


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Dr. Who ist ja auch von der älteren Gattung hab ich grad gemerkt. 

Ich weiß nicht recht ob das was für mich ist. Ich bin erst fast 20 und meine Augen tun weh bei solchen Effekten. 

Muss ich da mit der Staffel aus den 60igern beginnen?  Ich blick bei den ganzen Dr. Whos auf Wikipedia nicht ganz durch.[/QUOTE]

Nur als wahrer Fan aber selbst ich bekomme die alten nicht an mich.

He die von 2005 habe ich extra erwähnt.

Ich such dir gleich was raus.
Achja wenn wir schon im who Universum sind lege ich dir noch torchwood an die Hand, ein Ableger (und nebenbei anagram)  von Doktor who.
Es gibt aktuell 3 staffeln die 4 kommt hoffentlich bald in rtl2.

Dr.Who/Torchwood Episodenguide





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uRjNhLSHlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Mai 2012)

Nicht direkt alienfilme aber auch sehr gut:
AI Künstliche Intelligenz
Contact
Daybrakers
Priest
Equilibrium
Minority Report
Moon
Watchmen
Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## troppa (3. Mai 2012)

Krieg der Welten
Das Ding
Blobb
Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand
Solaris
Der schweigende Stern

Alles unbedingt im Original sehen, zur Not halt die Augen bei den Effekten zu, aber die Atomsphäre ist um längen besser als bei den weichgespülten Neufassungen.


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

Doktor Who will auf mich einfach nicht so richtig überspringen  Ich werde mich damit nochmal bisschen befassen und mal schauen. 

Zu den anderen vielen Dank. Einige davon hab ich schon gesehen und die anderen kommen mal auf meine Liste  

Wenn wir schon dabei sind können wir ja auf Kriegsfilmen ausdehnen. Da hab ich zwar schon seehr viele gesehen und ich nehme mir ja grad Science Fiction vor, aber vielleicht hat jemand ein Geheimtipp.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:
			
		

> Doktor Who will auf mich einfach nicht so richtig überspringen  Ich werde mich damit nochmal bisschen befassen und mal schauen.
> 
> Zu den anderen vielen Dank. Einige davon hab ich schon gesehen und die anderen kommen mal auf meine Liste
> 
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind können wir ja auf Kriegsfilmen ausdehnen. Da hab ich zwar schon seehr viele gesehen und ich nehme mir ja grad Science Fiction vor, aber vielleicht hat jemand ein Geheimtipp.



Mann muss es halt mögen und wenn es nach mir geht kommt das direkt nach sg1 und da ein srargate schwer zu bauen ist baue ich halt eine blaue Police Box für den Vorgarten


----------



## Tiz92 (3. Mai 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Mann muss es halt mögen und wenn es nach mir geht kommt das direkt nach sg1 und da ein srargate schwer zu bauen ist baue ich halt eine blaue Police Box für den Vorgarten


 
Ja ich verstehe dich. Das gleiche ist mit Stalker, die einen lieben es (wie ich) und die anderen hassen es.  Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich verstehe dich. Das gleiche ist mit Stalker, die einen lieben es (wie ich) und die anderen hassen es.  Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.



Mo sicher, um zum Krieg 
Apokalypse now


----------



## troppa (4. Mai 2012)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ja ich verstehe dich. Das gleiche ist mit Stalker, die einen lieben es (wie ich) und die anderen hassen es.  Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.



Jo, Geheimtipp Sci-Fi: Stalker, Lautlos im Weltraum, Dark Star, The Quiet Earth, Cypher und Moon

Standards außer den im ersten Post genannten: 2001, Blade Runner, Alien 1+2, Dune, Terminator 1+2, Martix 1, Das Philadelphia Experiment, Tron 1, Gattac und die Begegung der 3.ten Art. Die sollte man auf jeden Fall mal gesehen haben.

Event Horizon würde noch gut in dein ursprüngliches Suchschema passen.

Was Kriegsfilme angeht, sollte man Apocalypse Now, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Im Westen nichts neues und Saving Privat Ryan gesehen haben. Als Geheimtipp: Enemy at the gates und Wege zum Ruhm. Und für den harten Kern: Flag of our Fathers und Letters from Iwo Jima - näher kommt man dem Krieg auf der Leinwand wohl nicht.


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Mai 2012)

Oke Danke für eure Vorschläge. Das meiste davon hab ich schon gesehen, trotzdem Danke


----------



## MR.Chaos (4. Mai 2012)

wie wäre es mit DOOM der film??


----------



## Benne74 (4. Mai 2012)

Wäre evtl. Battlestar Galactica etwas für dich (die neue Serie)?


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Mai 2012)

Benne74 schrieb:


> Wäre evtl. Battlestar Galactica etwas für dich (die neue Serie)?


 
Nö gefällt mir nicht. Doom hab ich gesehen, aber der Film war nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Benne74 (4. Mai 2012)

OK

Noch 2 Einfälle:

Zum einen die Serie "Space 2063".

Zum anderen vielleicht der Film "Die Körperfresser kommen". Zwar keine Invasion mit Bomben und Laserpistolen aber eine Unterwanderung der Bevölkerung im geheimen. (mal als Alternative)


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr toll. Dankeschöön.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Mai 2012)

Space 2063 wollte ich eigentlich auch erwähnen, aber du stehst ja nicht so auf alte Serien und offene Enden.


----------



## Sethnix (4. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Sachen sind mir noch eingefallen 

Act of Valor (ab 24.5. im Kino) Trailer sieht gut aus ^^
Black Hawk Down
The Pacific 
Band of Brothers
Andromeda


----------



## Tiz92 (5. Mai 2012)

Danke vielmals, einiges hab ich schon gesehen. Ja Act of Valor werde ich mir im Kino anschauen


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2012)

Kann die Serie "Battlestar Galactica" nur empfehlen.

Sci-Fi Horror: Event Horizon

Der Film "Sunshine" ist auch noch geil

Klassiker: "Outland" mit Sean Connery.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Was Kriegsfilme angeht, sollte man Apocalypse Now, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket, Im Westen nichts neues und Saving Privat Ryan gesehen haben. Als Geheimtipp: Enemy at the gates und Wege zum Ruhm. Und für den harten Kern: Flag of our Fathers und Letters from Iwo Jima - näher kommt man dem Krieg auf der Leinwand wohl nicht.


"Deer Hunter - die durch die Hölle gehen" nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

starship troopers
species

2 top filme


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Mai 2012)

Ok Danke


----------



## dietima (2. Juli 2012)

Ich würde noch "*Knowing*" empfehlen. Ebenfalls Science-Fiction und Endtime.

LG


----------

